# strangest day ever



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

My boyfriend decided to surprise me and take me to replace our mystery snail who just died. I convinced him that we have a one snail tank for some reason and we came home with 3 male guppies. As I was cleaning the tank I just discovered a bb sized black mystery snail among all the pond snails. That pond snail is now hanging out in the quarantine tank with the guppies so I can make sure it gets food. The really weird thing is that I have been debating the possibility that my blue mystery was mated to death. I guess you never really know what's living in your tank.


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Ha. Sometimes you'll find fish are missing too


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

What's your point?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

LOL I think he was meaning that sometimes fish will disappear, and you wont see them for a week or more. You'll rip the tank apart looking for it, search all over the floor. Be completly boggled as to what happened to it. Then it will just show up nonchalantly like nothing had happened.


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well unless this little snail was a hitchhiker on a adult I bought it's origins are still unknown. I'd much rather have that or a mystery plant instead of a crispy fish... I had enough of that after the tree frog my cats captured, injured and then hid in the house while we were asleep.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

alidawn15 said:


> Well unless this little snail was a hitchhiker on a adult I bought it's origins are still unknown. I'd much rather have that or a mystery plant instead of a crispy fish... I had enough of that after the tree frog my cats captured, injured and then hid in the house while we were asleep.


 
Yuck


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

I found out what it was after I picked it up. That's exactly why the kitties live at home and the fish live with my boyfriend.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Some people call me curiosity  Just kidding but not terribly fond of cats. I tolerate the ones outside around here because they keep the mice away. Otherwise they're giant hairballs that poop.


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

I grew up with them from the age of 3 on so I have to disagree with you. My list of pets on my 20 years of life includes:

Cats--6 currently
Dogs-2 currently
Rabbits-1 currently
Hamster
Wild Birds including 1 rehabbed Kestrel the DNR released
Newt-caught in a rotted tree stump
Toads
Butterflies
A duck named Quackie who bit my 3 year old butt regularly and went on walks with us.
And the current wet pets.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Heh.. I had a couple hamsters growing up. Both lived long past their life expectancy. had a dog for 14 years or so. Sister had a rabbit for a couple years. Now that I'm grown up and a family of my own, just gonna stick to fish


----------



## Reece (Aug 10, 2011)

Ha. Yeah like Ladayen said I got really paranoid because I couldn't find 1 of my harlequin rasboras! I spent about 15 minutes looking at the tank and was thinking the worst, I even thought that he might have been eaten! lol. So after the 15 minutes I decided to take all the decorations out the tank and there was still no sign of him, put everything back in and decided to forget about it. It was only later that night as I was going to bed that I discovered he was hiding behind the filter!


----------



## KendraMc (Jul 20, 2011)

i had two zebra danios disappear. never did find them, even after taking literally everything out of the tank and starting over. i assume they died and then got eaten, as fish are prone to doing.


----------



## kyop (Aug 29, 2011)

I just found my Kuhli loach that has been missing for four months now chillin out in the corner ha ha. It happens.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I have to add to the missing fish scenario: I had two lampeye killi's that disappeared. Three weeks later I found one that was dead, furry and vertical in one of my plastic plants. He was impossible to see because he had wedged himself straight down to the base of the plant. The other one had been sucked into my filter. I should say he was sucked through my filter and ended up in the area where the motor is housed. Wierd. Took me forever to find it! I panicked over one of my gobies but just like @reece, he was hiding behind the filter. Another gobie was lost for over a week and then suddenly he just showed up, riding the filter current like nobody's business.


----------



## kyop (Aug 29, 2011)

If any of my fish were to die my huge crayfish would clean up in about twenty seconds haha.


----------

